
Tesla extends ‘bug bounty’ to energy products, increases payout by 50% - evo_9
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-bug-bounty-energy-products-increases-payout-50-percent/
======
exabrial
> will not void your warranty for security research *

That's incredible!

